# What is so great about your lever?



## coffeechap

As the owner of many levers and a staunch supporter of the quieter side of life I was wondering what made people tick in relation to using a lever and why they chose the lever they have?

I will kick off the discussion with the Gaggia Achilles, probably the best of the small levers that I have had the pleasure of owning and playing with.

Why did I get it? - quite simply it was a bargain i could not refuse and having never tried it before I was intrigued to see what it was about, plus IMO it is a funky looking super shiney ergonomic design, exactly what the essence of levers should be.

Why is it so good? - It is a Hx, thermosyphon lever in a compact shell, fill the cap sealed boiler, let it heat up then when you pull the lever down the system sucks water from the reservoir, into the heat exchanger through the thermosyphon and out to the group. A few pulls and a fabulous shot of espresso can be had from the full sized group (58mm). It never over heats like the pavonis as the group is not directly fed from the steam boiler (a common issue with sealed units) and has plenty of steam power, simply put a wonderful little user freindly lever....(heaven knows why gaggia stopped producing them)

will add some more detailed pictures of it later, but over to you?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Went down the lever route after much thought and research and haven't regretted it - it was the right choice for me. There are many advantages to owning a lever one of which is basic simplicity of design which means there is less to go wrong plus the LI is designed and built in the UK so parts are readily available. But the biggest plus of a lever is the way it produces a shot. Pressure and temperature reduce as the shot progresses producing an espresso of unparalleled depth and complexity IMO. There is also a factor with levers which isn't highlighted often - they are so damned tactile - you really engage with the machine as you pull the lever and then step back and watch as the lever rises slowly under pressure - quite hypnotic! LI is utterly thermally stable - I have an Amprobe digital thermometer and have run my own tests. Once up to operating temp, it stays there - almost monotonously! I've just added a set of wooden handles which are the dogs' bollocks - wish I'd done it sooner. Can't recommend them enough to anyone thinking about ditching the soulless plastic ones.


----------



## gmason

My coffee default setting is primarily for filter and plunger and I use a Technivorm and Espro Press respectively.

Both methods produce first-rate, consistent cups of delicious coffee that really show the beans at their best. I love espresso but find it is much more miss than hit in that I am more likely to spend a lot of time faffing about only to get mediocre results. Outside home, it's much the same. Not all coffee shops produce good espresso. In addition, I am the only one at home who actually drinks coffee, so it make no sense to invest in a high-end machine that was built to produce hundreds of cup a day only to use it once or twice a week.

My previous espresso machine was a Gaggia Classic which I replaced with a Gaggia Factory G105. It's essentially a slightly remodelled and rebadged La Pavoni that was made for Gaggia's private label about a decade ago. I bought it because it was a bargain and as a sole espresso drinker, I wanted something that would allow me to engage more with the process of pulling a shot and have some control over the outcome.

I have not been disappointed. It is a simple machine with no bells or whistles, but it does produce the goods - most of the time. I get better shots that I ever did from the Classic. Thick, honeyed, viscous syrup - wonderful, and you realise how fantastic espresso can be. Sometimes when I'm distracted or in a hurry, the shot is not so good and it ends up as the base for a cappuccino. A second pull and we are back on form.

Many folks are put off lever machines on the basis they are temperamental and frustrating to use. This did worry me, but with the GF G105, it genuinely wasn't an issue and the learning curve was fairly easy. In addition, by not spending a huge amount of money, I could decide whether is was the kind of machine for me or not. What I love is the level of control and interaction/engagement with the espresso-making process and the pleasure of pulling a good shot as opposed to pressing a button. Most of all, it suits my needs.

Looking ahead, I would be prepared to mug Coffeechap for his Achille (missed one of these a month or two ago), and perhaps consider a spring lever at some stage. Oh - did I mention the Arrarex Caravel I saw on eBay, Italy...


----------



## 666tyler

Well ill chime in my first lever (in fact my first ever machine all of my own!) was the Elektra Microcasa a leva which i have pictured elsewhere. When i bought it i did quite a bit of reading around i ignored the idea of a starter setup and decided i would go lever as i liked the idea of manual mechanics doing the hard work. For the money i had it was about the best lever i could get, plus it is more stable temp wise than the pavoni, added to the fact it looks reasonable in the kitchen!

Then i learnt to use it and having had espresso from a few old machines my dad owned (brilliant things made by such as delonghi and russell hobbs) i went from a latte drinker to an espresso lover in a short space of time.

A couple of months ago i was reading around here and there was a thread popped up about a Caravel.

The Caravel, I saw it, i went ooooh Shiney!! Then i read some more and found out that they actually come highly rated. So a few crazy minutes on ebay haggling with an italian, and a weeks wait for dhl to deliver and i had a second machine and wow not at all disappointed it makes a fantastic shot and dare i say, i actually find its results more consistent than the Elektra.

Think i have a bug now though as ive seen pictures of a couple more little vintage levers, my only fear being someone will actually put one up for sale and my pocket will suffer once more!


----------



## gmason

Read some great reviews of the Arrarex Caravel. Owners rave about the espresso. Amazing from such a simple machine!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

666tyler said:


> Well ill chime in my first lever (in fact my first ever machine all of my own!) was the Elektra Microcasa a leva which i have pictured elsewhere.


The restoration job you did on the Elektra was brilliant - great to see a functioning work of art restored to its former glory.


----------



## coffeechap

gmason said:


> Read some great reviews of the Arrarex Caravel. Owners rave about the espresso. Amazing from such a simple machine!


The shots from the caravel are just stunning!! For such a simple open tank thermostatically controlled 50 s design, the results never cease to amaze me, short little super sweet ristrettos, only down side to the little beauty is the lack of steam, but if espresso is your thing you would not get a better more compact lever machine.


----------



## Charliej

If you ever come across another of the Gaggia Achilles for a decent price please let me know Dave as the OH even said that looks nice so could probs get away with one of them lol. Also it seems to have all the issues that are usually inherent in machines like the La Pavoni etc sorted.


----------



## Daren

Charliej said:


> If you ever come across another of the Gaggia Achilles for a decent price please let me know Dave as the OH even said that looks nice so could probs get away with one of them lol. Also it seems to have all the issues that are usually inherent in machines like the La Pavoni etc sorted.


Looks like you can still get them.... > http://www.redmonkeycoffee.co.uk/cart/indexframe.html?http://www.redmonkeycoffee.co.uk/cart/gaggia_achille_uk_lever.html

I've got no idea what the supplier is like - found it doing a Google search as I wanted to see what they look like. Nice!!!


----------



## Maz100

I chose my Europiccola back in 2000. I was buying coffee from Starbucks and the like and thought it would be a good way to save cash. I had an Italian friend and his parents had one. His mum told me it was renowned for making the best coffee but confessed she had no idea how to use it. Since then mine has been used almost every day though I didn't know much about coffee and was not getting the most out of it. When the pressurestat went earlier this year I trawled the internet like a man possessed trying to figure out how to fix it and in the process joined this forum and have learnt more in six months than I had in over ten years. Managed to fix the pressurestat and it was so satisfying that I feel more attached to it than ever.


----------



## iroko

I always fancied a Pavoni but didn't want the hassle of the over heating issues, I would have loved to own a Bosco, but far to big.

I stumbled on Riess's blog about the L 1, and after going to check out the machine I could feel the pull of the lever, and ordered one

that evening.

I love the involvement of pulling the lever and listening to the shot pouring.

Sadly I cant really plumb the machine in, so I still have to listen to the pump, but at least it only kicks in short bursts.


----------



## iroko

cant work out how to delete post.


----------



## bubbajvegas

excuse the state of the kitchen(new one in september,woohoo) and the shakiness(still early)


----------



## Maz100

That machine looks lovely.


----------



## coffeechap

What have you done to that machine injected it with steroids, it looks massive compared to when I had it, or is it a child pulling the lever


----------



## dogday38

I am in it purely for the aggravation. Thanks for the bosco post, that there has to be my dream machine. There's precious little video footage of it around in action.


----------



## coffeechap

noooooooooo he will keep posting my old beauty and hurting me


----------



## glevum

Might be the only steam cup warming machine in a uk household.


----------



## ziobeege_72

Nice wee thread this. I need to post more.

Like most lever aficionados I started with a pre mil Pavoni EP. Despite the overheating you had to admire its portability, longevity and relative simplicity. And when you had your technique downpat it could produce a cracking shot. After that it went a little downhill with the millennium version and its infamous ryton sleeve and piston.

I think the most stunning lever i've had has been the Caravel. Completely dismantable by hand within 30 seconds. No tools, allen keys, wrenches, C-clamps - nothing. And the shots were more consistently on the money than the pavoni. All using 1950's italian design and technology. Just so impressive.

Current arrangement has been a Ponte Vecchio Lusso 2 Group. Have had it for 4 years. Nothing flash. But a real workhorse and throw anything at it and you are rewarded with a very decent ristretto. Sure it is unrefined, but if you are lucky enough to have a machine that has dealt with the issues of dodgy seals, electrics and parts then you have a machine that will last for decades, steam like a trouper and that tames overheating issues which dog the pavoni. Get a 2 group model and it can handle a dinner crowd with ease. And all in an easy unassuming domestic footprint. I do love it.

But all good love comes to end as I will be ditching it for an LI. Just had to do it. Poor Ponte Vecchio doesnt know whats coming to her. I feel grotty.

And the Gaggia Achille. I have always been intrigued by that one as on paper it ticks everything, including full size commercial 58mm PF's. However I understand it has been undone over the years by leaks and poor seals. Real shame that. Hopefully yours coffeechap avoids those issues or they are at least easily fixable.


----------



## coffeechap

Glad to read that sense has got the better of you and finally you are coming over to the L1 side of life, I know that you wont be dissapointed and as the owner of a K10 fresh L1 combo myself, I can honestly say espresso has never been this good. That said as the proud owner of your quite beautiful little Caravel I concur that the standard of shots for such a simple well engineered antique is quite astonishing, I shall be taking it along to the forum day for all to marvel at.....


----------



## ziobeege_72

Yeah I had to do it. I had been convinced pretty much as soon as Reiss brought it to market late last year that it was the machine for me, but just needed to hit the "right" moment, WAF included. Experience from people like you and others on this forum (as well as detractors on other places) solidified it for me (not that it was ever in doubt).

I suspect that will be the end of the road for lever upgraditus for me. For now!


----------



## coffeechap

surely we have many more lever users on the forum that are proud of their machine? I recently purchased an L1 like many others on here and what attracted me to this machine in particular was the temperature stability, unlike the Bosco that I owned which requires a heating flush to bring the group back uo to the correct temperature, the L1 is just ready all of the time, beautifully put together, pleasing on the eye, so simple to use and exquisite coffee to boot, why would ou buy any other home lever? Fabulous


----------



## Mrboots2u

My lever allows me to make quality espresso well beyond my limited skills and knowledge should allow ! It's consistent ,it delivers a taste profile I wasn't getting before. Any deviations in taste come down to my limitations , in distribution and tamping . It's bloody fun and a pleasure to use, and it looks shiny and pretty to boot.


----------



## ziobeege_72

I can't wait for my LI to arrive. Have been conditioned to expect a significant taste improvement from my Lusso

Slightly worried that I may have set too high expectations. I think I better tone it down a little!


----------



## vikingboy

My k10f and L1 just takes all the hassle out of making great tasting coffee shot after shot.

No weighing of beans, no messing with water drops to eliminate static, no faff with stirring grinds....just grind, bang PF in L1, pull lever and drink.


----------



## ziobeege_72

vikingboy said:


> My k10f and L1 just takes all the hassle out of making great tasting coffee shot after shot.
> 
> No weighing of beans, no messing with water drops to eliminate static, no faff with stirring grinds....just grind, bang PF in L1, pull lever and drink.


That is indeed the goal. I remember at the beginning of my fetish I would weigh everything, single dose, use the timer, WDT the basket, NSEW tamping, Fellini pulls, et al - basically take all the time in the world to ensure the best possible shot. All very worthwhile as you learn what a good shot looks like and what the variables are.

As I have got older my patience and time has eliminated (blame kids) but i don't want to compromise on shot quality. Getting fat and lazy.

Glad to read the affirmation that an L1 and a K10F should give me the best chance in doing this.


----------



## Geordie Boy

The best thing I like about my Strega is that I can turn it on first thing in the morning, go get myself sorted, come back 15 mins later and it's ready without any need of cooling or warming flushes. Also, the coffee's not too bad either!


----------



## 4085

I have the chance of getting a K10 Fresh. It is a very good price indeed for a machine, but I am struggling mentally to imagine it can be that much better than my Mythos. I am dithering which is unlike me! I do not need a push off the edge. It is just me trying to imagine what the resale value would be on the machine if I did not want to keep it!


----------



## vikingboy

dfk41 - do it. This is not the grinder to struggle with justification of owning. With the small hopper I lob 500g of beans in on Monday morning and dont worry bout it until its empty - usually by Thursday depending on my time at home vs office. Only thing the K10f needs is a little filter to catch the slight messy distribution out of the exhaust and then its mess free too, I just got one of these to make life easier.






http://www.tidaka.net/contents/en-uk/d2_espresso_siebtraeger_trichter_fuellhilfe.html#p1

PS HG-One sold since owning the K10f.


----------



## vikingboy

dfk41 said:


> I do not need a push off the edge.


oops..sorry. Ignore my previous post, its pretty average really....it spits grinds all over the place and has a noisy fan as standard. Keep the Mythos.


----------



## 4085

Lol, the k10 will win I think. Just need to persuade a friend to lose the. Vat for me now!


----------



## ziobeege_72

vikingboy said:


> dfk41 - do it. This is not the grinder to struggle with justification of owning. With the small hopper I lob 500g of beans in on Monday morning and dont worry bout it until its empty - usually by Thursday depending on my time at home vs office. Only thing the K10f needs is a little filter to catch the slight messy distribution out of the exhaust and then its mess free too, I just got one of these to make life easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tidaka.net/contents/en-uk/d2_espresso_siebtraeger_trichter_fuellhilfe.html#p1
> 
> PS HG-One sold since owning the K10f.


Good reminder for me Vikingboy. I needed an Orphanespresso solution for the tiny ponte vecchio baskets for the k10. Can I ask for your LI and K10 combo, which size did you get? The 58 'Grobe' S?

Ta


----------



## coffeechap

vikingboy said:


> oops..sorry. Ignore my previous post, its pretty average really....it spits grinds all over the place and has a noisy fan as standard. Keep the Mythos.


That is funny


----------



## vikingboy

ziobeege_72 said:


> Good reminder for me Vikingboy. I needed an Orphanespresso solution for the tiny ponte vecchio baskets for the k10. Can I ask for your LI and K10 combo, which size did you get? The 58 'Grobe' S?
> 
> Ta


Its the medium size LM/VST funnel you want , see here:

http://www.tidaka.net/contents/en-uk/d2...fe.html#p1


----------



## Jollybean

Just got an Arrarex Caravel and I love it. It is so simple but produces some really great tasting shots. Temperature control is easy as you wait for a nice rolling boil and then switch off. Can also be completely stripped down with no tools and beautifully engineered. Haven't been able to get much crema yet but I guess that will come with practice. Anyone got any tips for how together the best out of these great little machines?


----------



## 4085

Concentrate on grind and tamp. Despite the YouTube videos, one pull of the lever only. Raise the handle, 10?to 15 seconds then lower slowly. You will only feel resistance in the last third


----------



## CallumT

I now own an L1, what sealed the deal for me initially was the opportunity to own the lever.

Having worked / working on a top end commercial machine like the GB5 I would have to go into speedster territory and pressure profiling in order to keep me away from a lever and although I manage a lot I'm not made of money!

Hence the lever made sense a natural pressure and temp profile - completely different to what I work on and completely silent (bar the grinder obviously)

Although I've noticed leaps and bounds as I've progressed through pump driven machines - as I mentioned in a setup thread a while ago I've never found such a profound step up as this.

Long live the current setup at my flat.... Until maybe the others move in..









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice set of wooden handles too!


----------



## coffeechap

upon my return from Italy I shall have some more lovely lever beauties to show everyone...


----------



## 666tyler

Oooh looking forward to some pictures Dave


----------



## aFiercePancake

My old La Pavoni was beautiful but highly inconsistent, the Conti Comocafé was funky and fun, and the Bruni Brunella made fantastic shots but was difficult to use.

Each Caravel I have owned is/was a delight to use and clean. In fact, the Caravel is near the top of my list but not the top because those little o-rings in the piston wear out too quickly. The first-series mechanical temperature control is more reliable than the later version, but it still gets slightly out of adjustment when the group/reservoir is removed. Luckily the adjuster in the back has both coarse and fine adjustments. And then there are the inevitable grinds getting into the water. New seals and different technique have fixed most of the problem, but it still exists. Wet pucks are no big deal for me.

And then there are the Creminas. My first was the second most recent version (2002) that I got while living in Switzerland. Everything about it was a joy to use. High quality, highly repeatable results, very stable and nicely sized. I wish I had not sold it, but it made no sense to keep it at the time. I then inherited a Cremina 67 and have learned to appreciate it as much as my first. I like the smaller boiler: It takes less time to heat up. A bottomless portafilter helps my consistency. I recently got a new-style vented boiler cap and must say it is one of the nicest additions to the machine. No more bleeding air before shots and no more timing a return to bleed more air to avoid the self-rising lever. I think my results are more consistent because the initial pressure is the same each time. I used to let it heat up and stay on false pressure (the pressurestat would rarely click if the false pressure was no bled off) for as long as I needed before starting a shot, but the vented cap seems to make it heat up to the right temperature quicker.

As long as I rarely need to make more than two espressos at a time, I think I would stick with the Cremina as my top machine.


----------



## garyashe

My wife and mates bought me a rebuilt Pavoni P67 for my 40th. A truly wonderful gift! I enjoy that it's a 2 group machine, red, and there's no pump! So shots are smooth and syrupy. I also enjoy that I'm involved in the process each time I pull the levers down. And besides all that it just looks good see pics here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14556-Home-Brew-Bar-LaPavoni-P67-Lever


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's some 40th birthday present!


----------



## coffeechap

So nice to see the lever users on here and great to see a resurgence in the develop and design of new lever machines


----------



## Milanski

Once I get my Royal I think the Caravel is next on the list


----------

